# Any info on the HO-Philly shows @ Ft. Washington ?



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I need this for when my friend comes in from FLA.


Neal :dude:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I've heard nothing. I saw Bobby at the last Aberdeen show but did not ask him about another Philly show, nor did he pass out any flyers as far as I know. So I don't know if and when he's going to have his next show.

Joe


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

I'll give Bobby a call ans hear from hm, when we plan on having one and what time fram. Site chill everybody and we will get this question answered.


----------

